# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Spatader

## kimmie101996

ik heb al 3 dagen een zwaar doof en pijnlijk gevoel in mijn rechter been. 
toen ik gister onder de douche ging zag ik in mijn knieholte een duidelijke ader, mijn vermoeden dus een spatader. gisteravond op bed brande het ook een beetje.

ik ben pas 16 en is het normaal dat ik het nu al heb??? en het is LELIJK!

----------


## christel1

Kimmie
Ik zou het niet weten, naar de HA stappen zou ik zeggen en vragen wat er kan aan gedaan worden... kan ook een aderontsteking zijn hoor, dan brandt het ook een beetje maar dan mag je zeker niet wachten om de HA te raadplegen, met heparine inspuitingen dat je geen bloedstolsels krijgen en soms een zalf die je er kan opdoen is het euvel snel verholpen maar toch eens langs gaan bij de huisartsenpost met zo'n dingens.

----------


## kimmie101996

ik moet morgen ja toch naar UMCG groningen, ik vraag het daar eerst even! 
maar bedankt!

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Het klinkt wel als een spatader. Spataders zijn van alle leeftijden.

----------


## kimmie101996

tja, tog zeggen de dokters dat het hun sterk lijkt, gelukkig heb ik er we al minder last van

----------

